# 6.8 Remington SPC Range Report



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

I finally got around to doing a range test on my 6.8 SPC I built last December. I had got it on paper at 50 yds. and have already taken a hog with it but just now working on longer ranges. I loaded Sierra 110 gr. Pro Hunters as I plan on deer hunting with it this year. With my handloads, to be dead on at 200 yds. I needed to be 2 1/2" high at 100 yds. I aimed dead center of the bottom square. Had a steady 10 to 12 mph left to right wind. I think I will call this good. .497 center to center is about as good as I can shoot at 100 yds.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice shooting Danny ! That should drop a deer for sure.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

Its good to hear that you have started getting some range time with the 6.8, I would like to hear some more on it. Things like velocity, other groups, good and bad. how it is effected by the wind and the distance you think it is effective at.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

knapper said:


> Its good to hear that you have started getting some range time with the 6.8, I would like to hear some more on it. Things like velocity, other groups, good and bad. how it is effected by the wind and the distance you think it is effective at.


Knapper. I have not chrony'd any loads yet but plan on it before long. The Hodgdon load data I used puts these rounds at about 2571 fps. I also shot a group with 110 gr. V-Max the same day. They were not near as accurate as the 110 gr. Sierra Pro Hunter. However, I am going to retest that load and see if it was me or not. I am using the factory DPMS trigger group and it is definitely not a target trigger. I built the rifle to shoot MOV (minute of varmint) and the V-Max will do that. I just think I can tweak the load and improve it substantially. I think I will stick with the load on the Pro Hunters though.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Yeah I wouldn't touch that one a bit.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

The difference in bullet length may be different and that will not stabilize the bullet. When possible take the weight off the nose and that will help some, or up the velocity you are shooting them at.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Looks real good bar-d.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

knapper said:


> The difference in bullet length may be different and that will not stabilize the bullet. When possible take the weight off the nose and that will help some, or up the velocity you are shooting them at.


Yea, I have been "rolling my own" for 35 years. I like the challenge of making tweaks to a load and squeeze the most accuracy out of a round. Also gives me a reason to shoot the 6.8 more.


----------



## LsuHunter (Dec 1, 2011)

I just order a RRA 6.8 Coyote upper for my AR. Have you shot any factory ammo yet or only handloads? I have never reloaded my ammo and need to stock up on some factory rounds for now.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

LsuHunter said:


> I just order a RRA 6.8 Coyote upper for my AR. Have you shot any factory ammo yet or only handloads? I have never reloaded my ammo and need to stock up on some factory rounds for now.


I have shot some Hornady 110 V-Max that I found on sale mainly for the new brass. Hornady and SSA both use small primers where Remington uses large.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Do you have a preference on brass bar-d ?


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Not really. I have loaded SSA and Hornady and both work and both use SRP. Never shot any of the Reminton brass. It uses LRP's and I am sure it works fine also.


----------

